# Sticky  Freshwater and Saltwater Diseases and Medications



## Lupin

I've decided the time has come for me to prepare this thread as a reference for several diseases. This will make it easier for you to diagnose the disease afflicting your fish. I will gradually add up each disease and their data.

If you have pictures and data, please send me a private message and I'll gladly add them up here. 

A list of medications can be found on the last post on this thread.

One simple advice: *Prevention is better than cure.* There are several ways to avoid diseases and it is simple. Simply maintain your tank industriously, vary the food menu and quarantine any new fish.

*Ich*
For details, please look into this thread.


----------



## Lupin

*Marine Ich*

*Marine Ich (Cryptocarion irritans)*
*Symptoms:*
Clearly visible white posts, rapid breathing, flashing and rubbing

*Causes:*
Stress, poor water conditions and poor food diet will likely allow the Cryptocarion to infect the fish. Cryptocarion is almost similar to the Ichthyophthirius in freshwater hence the name "marine ich" where it will naturally occur in the marine conditions.

*Treatment:*
Copper Sulfate, Formalin, hyposalinity

Do not use the copper sulfate if the aquarium where you intend to use it contains invertebrates. Copper can harm the invertebrates. Not recommended for use in the main aquarium where copper trace are difficult to remove.


----------



## Lupin

*Brooklynella hostilis*

*Brooklynella hostilis*
*Symptoms:*
Lethargic movements, heavy breathing, lack of appetite, faded small areas which gradually enlarge

*Causes:*
_Brooklynella hostilis_ is a ciliated protozoan which is considered a parasite that is similiar to _Chilodonella_ in almost every aspect. It is found in the marine aquaria and heavy infestations can cause severe stress on the fish.

*Treatment:*
Sera Cyprinopur, Acriflavine, freshwater dip, Formalin


Picture retrieved from this site for reference purposes.


----------



## Lupin

*Cloudy Eyes*
*Symptoms:*
Eyes appearing to have cloudy white or grey "haze" that may cause blindness.

*Causes:*
Poor water quality, malnutrition, severe stress, overproduction of slime coating, cataracts, old age

*Treatment:*
I don't usually recommend the use of antibiotics. Frequent water changes are strictly necessary to improve water quality. It will usually clear up on its own if the water quality has improved. Be sure to provide your fish varied diet to improve its resistance against diseases.
Pictures taken by idle0095. Refer to this thread for more details.


----------



## Lupin

*Glossatella (Heteropolaria colisarium)*
*Synonyms:*
Apiosoma

*Symptoms:*
A furry coating forms after the mucous membrane has been injured. You can see many elongated protozoans on a short stalk with a strong magnifying glass.

*Causes:*
Damaged mucous membrane allowing protozoans to invade and expand on the lesions. They do not feed directly on the lesions but on the secondary bacteria and isolated cells of the destroyed tissue.

*Treatment:*
Sera Costapur, Formalin, Copper Sulfate









Picture retrieved from Sera guide by Dieter Untergasser


----------



## Lupin

*Costia (Ichthyobodo necatrix)*
*Synonyms:*
The name was formerly *Costia necatrix*, however the name *Costia* is more familiar and nevertheless still use until today.

Also called "Blue Slime Disease" in reference to heavy secretion of mucous membrane.

*Symptoms:*
Gray or milky areas of skin, clamped and frayed fins, frequent flashing movements

*Causes:*
This is caused by external flagellates which are secondary parasites that will gradually appear if the fish succumbs to stress or severely weakened.

*Treatment:*
Hydrogen peroxide, Formalin, Copper Sulfate, Acriflavine, Sera Costapur, Sera Ectopur


Picture retrieved from this site.


----------



## Lupin

*Chilodonella*
*Symptoms:*
Heavy breathing, flashing movements, clamped fins, overproduction of mucous membrane, lethargic movements, loss of appetite

*Causes:*
It is caused by the "heart-shaped" ciliated protozoan, _Chilodonella_ itself.

*Treatment:*
Sera Costapur, Sera Omnisan, Malachite Green, Potassium Permanganate, Formalin, Copper Sulfate, salt baths









Picture retrieved from Sera guide by Dieter Untergasser for reference purposes.


----------



## Lupin

*Tetrahymena*
*Symptoms:*
Flashing movements, clamped fins, overproduction of mucous membrane, lethargic movements, loss of appetite

*Causes:*
It is caused by a teardrop-shaped ciliated protozoan that lives in organic debris on the bottom of the aquarium implying that this is not a parasite at all. In an overloaded aquarium, it is possible that this protozoan will proliferate massively due to water pollution noting that this protozoan lives in areas with very high organic loads.

*Treatment:*
Sera Costapur, Sera Mycopur, Sera Baktopur, Malachite Green, Potassium Permanganate, Formalin, Copper Sulfate, salt baths 









Picture retrieved from Sera guide by Dieter Untergasser for reference purposes.


----------



## Lupin

*Trichodina*
*Symptoms:*
Lethargic movements, flashing and rubbing, reddening of certain areas due to rubbing out of sheer extreme irritation

*Causes:*
Another protozoan that is not actually a parasite and are characterized by their flying saucer shape. It does not feed on fish but use them as a means of transportation from one aquarium to another. Healthy fish is not usually bothered by a low number of protozoans however a big infestation of _Trichodina_ brought by poor water quality and overcrowding can cause extreme irritation and eventually stress to the fish.

*Treatment:*
Sera Costapur, Sera Omnisan, Malachite Green, Potassium Permanganate, Formalin, Copper Sulfate, salt baths









Picture retrieved from this site for reference purposes.


----------



## Lupin

*NTD*

*Neon Tetra Disease (Pleistophora hyphessobryconis)*
*Symptoms:*
Restlessness especially at night (a weird behavior can be distinguished when the afflicted fish seems to be swimming on its own while the rest are "asleep"), loss of coloration on its body usually starting on the midsection, secondary infections brought by finrot and dropsy, curved spine, erratic behavior

*Causes:*
This is caused sporozoan parasites and is very contagious.

*Treatment:*
There is no known cure up to this date as the sporozoan parasites have proven themselves very resistant to several medications. Any fish suspected to be afflicted or afflicted must be isolated immediately and eventually euthanized if no improvement in its health has been observed in the next few days. Transmission is done mostly by fish picking on the afflicted and spores infecting new hosts as the current host dies.

*Notes:*
This disease has been confused with Columnaris. Note that the NTD is usually associated with a creamy colored patch which appears to "delete" the actual coloration of the fish. Columnaris is associated with white patches, a case very different from NTD.

Neons are very vulnerable to NTD but this is also found among cichlids, danios, rasboras and other species. There have been several reports that so far only the cardinal tetras are immune to this disease.


----------



## Lupin

*Columnaris*

*Columnaris (Flexibacter columnaris)*
*Synonyms:*
Cotton-wool, Mouth Fungus, Flexibacter

*Symptoms:*
White mouth with tiny filaments, white areas near edge of scales, clamped fins, fins start to rot in the later stage, fish struggles and sways near the surface

*Causes:*
This is bacterial infection which is very common in the aquaria and is very contagious. Immediate action is needed to contain it before it spreads to other fish.

*Treatment:*
Broad spectrum antibiotics, Sera Baktopur, Binox, Maracyn I & II, Kanacyn, Terramycin, Acriflavine, Furan, Copper Sulfate

_Flexibacter columnaris_ thrives very well in warm waters therefore it is necessary to gradually lower the temperature to prevent it from progressing.


















Pictures retrieved from Sera guide by Dieter Untergasser for reference purposes.


----------



## Lupin

*Velvet Disease (Oodinium)*
*Synonyms:*
Coral Fish Disease, Amyloodinium

*Symptoms:*
Fine gold-white "dust", rapid breathing, erratic behavior, flashing, clamped fins, lack of appetite

*Causes:*
_Amyloodinium pillularis_ infests fish in freshwater environment whereas _Amyloodinium ocellatum_ infests fish in saltwater environment. The fish will look like they have been poured with flour as the spots rapidly spread.

This parasite is a dinoflagellate that can easily spread to other hosts hence it is very contagious. Poor water quality can attribute to their rapid reproduction.

*Treatment:*
Freshwater dip, hyposalinity, Copper Sulfate, Atabrine (Quinacrine hydrochloride)


----------



## Lupin

*Gyrodactylidea*

*Gyrodactylidea*
*Symptoms:*
Rubbing movements, overproduction of mucous membrane, listlessness around the surface, rapid breathing due to stress

*Causes:*
The livebearing flukes, _Gyrodactylidea_ are responsible for the erratic behavior of the fish which will eventually be overcome by the stress. _Gyrodactylidea_ is found more often in the ponds rather than the aquaria but they can be transported to the aquaria too if the infested pond fish is introduced. They prefer colder temperatures and are much less common in warm water aquaria.

Some species can reach 3 mm and can be seen with the naked eye if closely watched.

The flukes hook themselves to the fish's tissues severely damaging it and at this stage, the fish begins to rub itself around the aquarium. The flukes must be eliminated immediately as soon as you detect them.

*Treatment:*
1. Formalin (It has been noted that this is not very effective against the eradication of fluke eggs.

2. Potassium Permanganate

3. Flubendazole-Noted to be very effective against the fluke eggs.

4. Praziquantel

5. Salt dips

6. Sera Mycopur

7. Sera Ectopur

8. Chloramine T


----------



## Lupin

*Dactylogyridea*

*Dactylogyridea*
*Symptoms:*
Rubbing movements, rapid breathing, one gill is usually shut while using the other

*Causes:*
Poor water quality, stress and overpopulation will allow the gill flukes to reproduce quickly and the fish soon begins to rub over objects. If they are heavily infested, then they will stand under the surface breathing heavily. Adult fish usually can tolerate minor infestations but if infested heavily or severely stressed, they will eventually succumb to the gill flukes.

_Dactylogyridea_ is an egg-laying gill fluke that is just the opposite of the _Gyrodactylidea_. They live mainly in the gills and can be visible with the naked eye as they reach 2-3 mm. Eggs fall to the bottom of the aquarium or vat. The fluke after it hatches eventually finds a host where it can attach itself.

Gill flukes have hooks that they use to attach themselves on the mucous membranes of the skin and gills of the fish thus injuring them. As a result, secondary infections such as fungi, protozoans and bacteria will appear and start to overtake the fish. Treatment must be done immediately to stop this situation from getting to the worse.

*Treatment:*
1. Formalin (It has been noted that this is not very effective against the eradication of fluke eggs.

2. Potassium Permanganate

3. Flubendazole-Noted to be very effective against the fluke eggs.

4. Praziquantel

5. Salt dips

6. Sera Mycopur

7. Sera Ectopur

8. Chloramine T


----------



## Lupin

*Lymphocystis*
*Synonyms:*
Cauliflower Disease

*Symptoms:*
Lethargy, firm globular cysts on the skin which when stroked with a finger feels hard and does not come off, imbalanced swimming position if cysts are located near the lateral line, bacterial infections appear as secondary infection in the later stages eventually killing the fish

*Causes:*
Viral infection that infests the fish and changes the cells of the mucous membrane. They rapidly increase in size thus allowing them to be seen even with a naked eye. Cells expand at a diameter of 1 mm and takes on the appearance of a cauliflower hence the name "Cauliflower Disease".

The cells continue to grow and eventually explode releasing a million viruses that float into the water and eventually infecting more fish. The disease usually starts around the fin edges and eventually to the base and other parts of the body.

Dyed fish are very vulnerable to this disease as their epidermis has been damaged from being subjected to dyeing processes.

*Treatment:*
There is no known cure for this disease. It has been suggested however that the afflicted parts can be surgically removed. If spotted in time, the edges of the fins must be cut away with a sharp scissors noting that the disease itself usually starts at the edges of the fins. Treat the fins with medications prescribed to prevent pathogens from infecting them.


----------



## Lupin

*Carp Pox*
*Symptoms:*
Round or oval-shaped pale or pink elevations measuring from 5-10 mm appearing on the body surface of the affected fish

*Causes:*
Cold temperature can bring about the carp pox which is not a real pox but a herpes disease, which is not transmitted to humans.

*Treatment:*
In some cases, it has been known to return on winter season or when the temperature becomes cold and eventually disappears as the warm weather comes noting that this disease is caused by a coldwater virus. The fish, however, do not appear to be suffering very much from the infection even when heavily infested hence they will not die from the carp pox. They gradually recover when kept under the optimum conditions.

The disease is, however still a remnant of the organism and will break out every time the fish becomes weakened especially during the spring.

Acriflavine can also be used to treat for carp pox.


----------



## Lupin

*Dropsy of Carp*
*Symptoms:*
Protrusion of scales, pop-eyes, bloated abdomen, kidney failure

*Causes:*
Pathogens invade and proliferate in the weakened fish. Remove the diseased fish immediately and quarantine and treat accordingly.

On the side note, according to Dieter Untergasser, dropsy of carps has been considered as an independent disease before. However, investigation with more sophisticated methods has shown that it can also be the symptomology of spring virosis in its advanced stadium of development.

*Treatment:*
Sera Baktopur, Sera Cyprinopur

Usually the affected fish cannot be saved anymore.


















Pictures retrieved from the Sera guide by Dieter Untergasser for reference purposes.


----------



## Lupin

*Spring Virosis*
*Symptoms:*
Protrusion of scales, pop-eyes, bloated abdomen, kidney failure, anus is puffed out excreting slimy wastes, fish gather around the filter outflow to keep themselves in balanced swimming position, punctual bleedings around the skin, gills, fin bases and pale gills

*Causes:*
It is a contagious viral infection and will be transmitted via an unquarantined fish infected with the virus. If the fish survives the disease, it becomes immune to it for the whole lives however they will remain as carriers of the disease. The disease tends to break out during autumn when temperatures fall below 20 degrees Celsius.

A lot of theories have been speculated on the transmission of spring virosis and one such theory is that the viruses enter the blood circulation through the gills. Fish lice, fish leeches and other external parasites have been proven to transmit the disease among several fish when attempting to suck their blood.

According to Dieter Untergasser, the viruses only reproduce slightly with lower temperatures and are not active in winter. They will start to reproduce only when the temperatures soars above 6 degrees Celsius in spring and when the fish's immune system is weakened.

*Treatment:*
A combination of Sera Baktopur and Sera Cyprinopur

There is no cure for the eradication of the active viruses which is why it is recommended to treat the fish immediately or during the period where the viruses become inactive. The earlier you discover the outbreak, the better the chances of containing the viral outbreak. Note that a lot of viruses are quite resistant against antibiotics and several medications prescribed.









Pictures retrieved from the Sera guide by Dieter Untergasser for reference purposes.


----------



## Lupin

*Bacterial Fin Rot*
*Symptoms:*
The fins are frayed and getting shorter. Edges are whitish.

*Causes:*
Overpopulation, severe stress especially on transit, untreated injuries, poor water quality and poor maintenance are the main causes of fin rot. Fin rot can occur in connection with columnaris, fungal overgrowths, lesions and as a secondary infection to parasite infestations. Ffish begins to have difficulty swimming due to the damaged fins.

*Treatment:*
Broad spectrum antibiotics, frequent water changes are a must to improve water quality


Picture retrieved from O-fish.com for reference purposes.


----------



## Lupin

*Bacterial Gill Rot*
*Symptoms:*
Gill areas become white or gray, gill filaments fall off and decompose

*Causes:*
Ammonia intoxication, alkalosis, parasites that damage the sensitive mucous membrane of the gills

*Treatment:*
Know your water parameters. What exactly are your ammonia, nitrites, nitrates and pH? Frequent water changes are necessary to improve water quality. Very high pH can also be one of the main causes along with very poor water conditions and high organic loads.









Picture retrieved from the Sera guide by Dieter Untergasser for reference purposes.


----------



## Lupin

*Dropsy of Aquarium Fish*
*Synonyms:*
Bloat, Malawi Bloat

*Symptoms:*
Protrusion of scales, distended abdomen, pop-eye

*Causes:*
Dropsy has several possible causes: poor water quality, poor food quality, bacterial infections, intestinal flagellates, excessive proteins (especially to purely vegetarians)

Longer periods of stress can weaken the fish's immune system thus enabling the bacteria to enter the fish's body. At this stage, it becomes increasingly difficult to remedy the situation. The disease begins with a bacterial infection of the intestines resulting in the excretion of slimy fish wastes. In the course of the disease, parts of the mucous membrane of the intestines come off. They stay at the anus of the fish. Even if the fish keeps taking up the food, it cannot digest the food anymore leading to the malfunctioning of the internal organs. The amount of water the fish takes in then cannot be expelled and the excess liquid gather in the body cavity resulting in the protrusion of scales and eyes.

Excessive proteins can also cause bloat among fish, mbunas most especially as the fish cannot effectively digest the proteins in their stomachs. Herbivorous fish have longer digestive systems that are not designed to digest excessive proteins in comparison to the carnivores' shorter digestive system. Do not feed your herbivorous fish foods that contain too much protein. For more information about foods and their nutritional values, please check this topic.

*Treatment:*
Epsom salts, metronidazole, kanamycin sulfate

Treatment may not be effective as the disease itself is internal making it difficult to treat and determine the exact cause.


----------



## Lupin

*Erythrodermatitis*
*Synonyms:*
Red Sore Disease

*Symptoms:*
Lethargic, anorexic, emaciated, heavily ulcerated with bloody red sores

*Causes:*
Poor environment conditions can encourage bacteria of the _Aeromonas_ genus to proliferate and infect fish. The bacteria itself is responsible for other bacterial diseases such as fin rot.

Erythrodermatitis for carps occur during summer and autumn. The disease takes a slow course. At first, the fish may appear to have a healthy impression but red stains appear in the next few weeks turning into ulcers that break open and the fish soon afterwards die with large open sores on the skin.

This disease has been confused with spring virosis as it appears as red stains the early stages. It can be assumed that this disease can be transmitted by blood-sucking parasites, a similar case that occurs with the spring virosis.

*Treatment:*
Terramycin, Romet-30, Sera Cyprinopur


Picture for reference purposes.


----------



## Lupin

*Enteric Red Mouth (Yersinia ruckeri)*
*Symptoms:*
Red mouth and hemorrhages on the belly, lethargy, lack of appetite, infection in the kidney, liver and spleen

*Causes:*
The disease is caused by the motile, gram-negative, rod-shaped bacterium identified as Yersinia ruckeri. This disease can readily be transmitted by contact or water. Fortunately, this disease is very rare.

Salmonids, goldfish, cisco, largemouth bass, emerald shiners, sturgeon, fathead minnows, walleye, crayfish and muskrats have been found to be infected with ERM in the past based on researches.

*Treatment:*
Sulfamerazine, Terramycin, Oxytetracycline

Note: None of the drugs used in the past against ERM has been approved by the US Food and Drug Administration for use on food fish


----------



## Lupin

*Body Fungus (Saprolegnia spp.)*
*Symptoms:*
White cottony patches on the skin with long filaments that stand away

Symptoms must be differentiated from the false mouth fungus, _Columnaris_.

*Causes:*
Fungi are decomposing organisms that exist in every aquarium. The wound must always be treated immediately. If left untreated, fungal spores can attach themselves on the wounds and eventually harm the fish. They serve as a secondary infection to the wounds and open sores.

*Treatment:*
Methylene Blue, Jungle Fungus Guard, Mardel Maroxy


----------



## Lupin

*Hemorrhage Septicemia (Aeromonas hydrophila)*
*Symptoms:*
Bright red streaks on fins (caused by vascular inflammation due to systemic/bloodborne bacterial infection), patchy red discoloration around the body, pop-eye, protrusion of scales, distended abdomen, rapid breathing

*Causes:*
Gram negative motile rod bacteria. It is usually associated with poor water quality, stress and overpopulation. Transmission is done by contamination of water with diseased fish.

*Treatment:*
Broad spectrum antibiotics. Frequent water changes are necessary to improve water quality and allowing recovery of fish.


Picture for reference purposes.


----------



## Lupin

*Fish Tuberculosis (Mycobacterium spp.)*
*Symptoms:*
Emaciation, inflammation of the skin, exophthalmia (Pop-eye), ascites (Dropsy), open lesions, ulceration, sluggishness, bloated abdomen, fin rot, scale loss, skin discoloration, bent spines

*Causes:*
Various pathogens. Positive diagnosis not possible outside the laboratory and microscopy.

According to Adrian Tappin, there are several species of Mycobacteriosis species found during further analysis of 42 samples taken from a home aquaria: Mycobacterium fortuitum, M. flavescens, M. chelonae, M. gordonae, M. terrae, M. triviale, M. diernhoferi, M. celatum, M. kansasii and M. intracellulare.

Under pathology examination, these bacteria are often found in apparently healthy rainbowfishes. Young rainbowfishes infected with mycobacteria often show no external signs. As they grow, the infection becomes more serious. However, once present in an aquarium, a 100% infection rate of the population is conceivable.

*Treatment:*
There is no known treatment against this disease. Destroy all afflicted fish and disinfect the whole aquarium.

More information can be found in Adrian Tappin's website "Home of the Rainbowfish".

*Warning:*
This can be transmitted as zoonosis called "fish tank granuloma" on hands with open wounds. Use gloves if reaching the tank with suspect animals.

Check this article by Dr. Barb for more details regarding the "fish tank granuloma".


----------



## Lupin

*Fish Leech (Piscicola geometra)*
*Symptoms:*
Extreme lethargy, paling or darkening of colour, fish leech can be seen attached to the fish's body

*Description:*
Fish leech, in comparison to fish lice and anchorworms, are true parasites. They bite into the fish and feed off the fluid and tissue causing severe damage, finally leading to certain death if left unchecked.

As Dieter Untergasser had previously stated in regards to the subject about the Spring Virosis, fish leeches, along with other blood-sucking parasites, serve as vectors in the transmission of the disease, Spring Virosis.

According to Duncan Griffiths, while the leech is a true parasite, it differs from anchor worm and the fish louse in one major aspect: Piscicola geometra does not need to live on the koi, it merely attaches to the host to feed and then, once gorged, it leaves the host and returns only to feed. They are very adept swimmers, and if you study them before you nuke them they can be seen targeting their host from across a pond and swimming quite strongly to their victim.

The leech is also oviparous and produces eggs. Like Argulus, a leech has to leave the host to perform the egg laying function in the weeds or on the pond bottom or sides. The complete life cycle can take up to 30 days, the most common route of infection is via untreated plants introduced to the pond and birds, very rare in incoming fish.

Fish leech measures several centimeters in length and can be seen clearly attached to a fish.

*Treatment:*
Masoten, Malathion, salt dip, Sera Cyprinopur

Removing fish leeches by pulling is usually not recommended as it can lead to injury to the fish.


Picture for reference purposes.


----------



## Lupin

*Fish Lice (Argulus)*
*Description:*
A major threat in a pond or tank
Argulus, or fish lice, represent a major threat to fish health; both as a result of direct tissue damage and secondary infections. Fish lice are one of the biggest parasites (5-10 mm) and visible with the naked eye. 

Argulus feed by first inserting a pre-oral sting which injects digestive enzymes into the body. They then suck out the liquidised body fluids with their proboscis-like mouth. Feeding can take place on the skin or in the gills.

This feeding activity causes intense irritation. Fish are damaged by the constant piercing of the skin by the stylet and there is often localised inflammation. The other danger is that opportunistic bacteria such as Aeromonas or Pseudomonas sometimes infect these damaged areas leading to skin ulcers and gill disease. It is also believed that the stylus may occasionally ?inject? viruses and bacteria into the fish. The various spines, suckers and hooks that lice use for attachment may also cause additional tissue damage. So all-in-all a thoroughly nasty parasite!

In addition to physical damage, affected fish are subjected to severe stress, which often leads to secondary parasite infestations such as white-spot and Costia. This type of combined attack on stressed and often weakened fish can result in high numbers of fatalities.

So quite clearly, even finding one louse warrants immediate treatment and a follow up examination to check for secondary health problems

Identification
Biologically, Argulus are crustacean parasites in the subphylum Crustacea - which means they are grouped along with shrimps, prawns and water fleas etc. Animals in this group have a rigid or semi-rigid chitin exoskeleton, which has to be moulted as they grow larger. They are in the class Branchiura, a group of crustaceans with very similar features; all branchiurians are fish parasites.

Although it is easy to spot lice when you know they are there, they are easy to miss in the rush to take skin scrapes. To the naked eye they appear as very small dark spots that are easy to overlook unless they move. They are often found in relatively sheltered areas behind the fins or around the head. They are usually easier to spot on fins rather than the body, as they tend to show up more against a plain transparent background. Lice are oval-shaped and flat and capable of moving very quickly. In an aquarium, they can sometimes be seen swimming as they move from host to host.

Fish with a heavy lice infestation will show a classic irritation response such as rubbing and flashing. At a later stage they will become lethargic. Affected fish may have focal red lesions on their body.

The Life Cycle of Argulus
As with most fish parasites, they have a high reproductive potential. Mating takes place on the fish, after which the female swims away and lays eggs on plants and other submerged objects. When the eggs hatch the juvenile passes through several metamorphic changes as it develops into an adult. Around 4 days after hatching, the newly-hatched juvenile actively seeks a host and continues its development on the fish. The whole cycle takes between 30 – 100 days depending on temperature. The eggs can over-winter and hatch in spring as water temperatures increase. Adults can survive without a host for several days. Any treatment plan has to take account of emerging juveniles and therefore prevailing temperatures.

*Treatment:*
The most successful and effective treatments against lice are organophosphates. Using three treatments over the estimated life cycle of the parasite almost always eradicates lice. At typical summer pond temperatures of 20oC or higher, treatments at 10-day intervals will kill existing adults and juveniles as well as emerging juveniles. The down-side is that in the UK organophosphates are banned for use as fish disease treatments! They are still obtainable - but at a sky-high price!

There are no other treatments currently available that are likely to be totally effective. There is some suggestion that using a chitin inhibitor such as dimilin will stop the juveniles developing as they moult their exoskeleton but there has been no real testing done on this proposal. (dimilin)

More environmentally friendly alternatives are currently undergoing licensing evaluation tests for use in the food-fish industry. However, the draw back is again liable to be costs. Initial reports suggest that these alternatives may be better at controlling rather than eradicating lice.


----------



## Lupin

*Anchorworm (Lernaea elegans)*
*Description:*
The crustacean _Lernaea_ is often called "anchorworm" by aquarists as it anchors deeply in the fish skin with its branched suction organ and has an elongated body without visible limbs. At the back end, there are two sac-like outgrowths where eggs develop.

It takes the eggs between several days and and two weeks to attain maturity. Then they fall off and the larvae hatch. The mother crustacean dies and is repelled from the fish tissue after the eggs have fallen off. The laravae are also parasites and go to the gills of the fish to suck blood. As larvae, they attain sexual maturity there. After mating, the female larvae leave the fish and swim around as planktonic organisms for a short time. Then they find a host and bore their way into its skin.

*Treatment:*
1. *Dimilin Powder*
The only known method of killing this parasite, without killing the fish is DIMILIN POWDER which can be used safely at any water temperature and has an action of sterilizing the adult and larval stages of this parasite which insures that all eggs produced, after the application of Dimilin, will not hatch.

Method: Dimilin Powder at the rate of 1 gram per ton of pond water. Measure out the quantity required and mix in a plastic bucket with pond water ensuring that the powder is dissolved then add to the pond in the previous manner. A second dosage may be needed to ensure that the life cycle of the anchor worm has been halted. After this second application the dead adults, which will still be hanging from the fish, can be removed using tweezers but making sure that the hooks, as well as the tail of the anchor worm are removed and then apply a proprietary topical dressing to prevent a secondary infection.

2. *Potassium Permanganate*
There is another way of removing anchor worm but more care has to be taken when removing all parts of the anchor worm which is to mix a strong solution of potassium permanganate crystals of 1 gram into 25 mls of hot water. Mix well until dissolved and then dip the tweezers into this solution prior to the removal of the anchor worm, once the solution touches the body, the anchor worm releases its grip immediately and it can then be lifted clear of the fish and the water. Wipe the end of the tweezers on a clean tissue to remove all traces before attempting to remove another anchor worm.

3. *Sera Cyprinopur*
Follow the instructions accordingly. Use Sera Baktopur to treat the wounds of the fish after the anchor worms have been pulled out. When pulling anchor worms out of the fish, firmly grasp the tweezers near its base where it is burying to the skin and quickly pull it out.


----------



## Lupin

*Ergasilus*
*Symptoms:*
Fish jumped up and down, rubbing their bodies against the sides and bottom of the tank. The parasites are often big enough to be observed with the naked eye, or at least with a magnifying glass. Thread-like tentacles hanging from the gills are an indication of ergasilus.

*Description:*
The crustacean _Ergasilus_ is a copepod just like _Lernaea_. It measures about 1.5 mm. The front antennae have transformed into pointed clasping hooks with which they puncture the skin of the gills in order to attach to the fish. Only the female _Ergasilus_ live on fish as parasites whereas the males are planktonic organisms.

Blood loss is high and secondary infections like gill rot are a frequent consequence. The crustaceans can only be introduced into an aquarium or a garden pond in their larva stage with live feeds from fish ponds.

Reproduction in an aquarum is not probable as in most cases, you do not have both sexes in the aquarium simultaneously.

*Treatment:*
Masoten, Dimilin [diflubenzuron], Larvadex, Lufenuron, Metriphonate, trichlorphon, organophosphates


----------



## Lupin

*Hole-in-the-Head Disease*
*Synonyms:*
Hexamita, Octomita

*Symptoms:*
Large holes on the fish's head, white stringy feces, decreased activity, loss of appetite, anorexia, listlessness

*Causes:*
This was originally considered a deficiency disease before, however, there are many cases that can cause HITH.

As stated in this article, Hexamita is a flagellated protozoan found in the gastrointestinal tracts of a variety of cold and warm water fish, including several species of Cichlids which are popular aquarium pets. It can be a serious health problem in angel fish and discus. Occasionally hexamita is found in healthy fish. Stress from malnutrition, shipping, overcrowding, or poor water quality may lead to rapid reproduction of the protozoan, resulting in disease. The genus hexamita was formerly called "Octomitus" because of eight hair-like flagella which project from the organism. Three species of hexamita have been associated with disease in fish, Hexamita salmonis , Hexamita truttae and Hexamita intestinalis . It is unknown whether these species or new species which have not yet been identified are responsible for disease in ornamental fish.

Since hexamita can be kept alive in laboratory media, it is assumed that it is an inhabitant of aquaria where organic material has been allowed to accumulate. Cleaning of gravel and filter materials will assist in eliminating the organism from the environment. It may be advisable to periodically check broodstock for subclinical hexamita infections. Even though the fish may not be sick, low levels of the parasite may have an adverse effect on reproductive performance or may flare up under conditions of stress. These subclinical infections can be easily treated with a medicated feed before real problems develop.

*Treatment:*
Flagyl-a combination of Metronidazole and Praziquantel in the form of 250 mg tablets which is an antibiotic used for the eradication of intestinal flagellates.

I used one tablet per 20 gallons dosage when treating for intestinal flagellates and HITH. Metronidazole can be added as a food addictive. It is generally recommended to train your fish to become accustomed to gelatinized foods where you can slip in a dose of Metronidazole should the fish become sick and refuses to eat its food.


----------



## Lupin

*Myxosoma cerebralis*

*Whirling Disease (Myxosoma cerebralis)*
*Symptoms:*
Clinically fish become deformed about the head and spine with the fish swimming erratically (whirling). Histologically there is necrosis of the cartilage with numerous spores present in the area of inflammation. The necrosis of the cartilage is the cause of the deformation.

*Causes:*
Myxosporidean parasite with a 10 micron oval spore with 2 piriform polar capsules. Parasite affects primarily young salmonids (rainbow trout most susceptible).

Transmission is believed to be by ingestion of spores. The life cycle of this organism is not completely known (believed to be indirect since myxobolus spores do not directly infect the fish) however, there appears to be a tubeficid oligochaetes (tubifex mud worm) as an important intermediate or transport host. It is believed that the parasite undergoes sporulation in the tubiflex worm were the organism takes on the form of a Triactinomyxon sp. It is believed that this parasite is then released from the tubifex worm and infects the trout. (ingestion of infected tubifex worms may also cause the fish to become infected) 

*Morphology*
All information retrieved from Wikipedia for reference and archival purposes.

Triactinomyxon stage
The stages that infect fish, called triactinomyxon spores, are made of a single style that is about 150 micrometers (µm) long and three processes or "tails" that are each about 200 micrometers long. A sporoplasm packet at the end of the style contains 64 germ cells surrounded by a cellular envelope. There are also three polar capsules, each of which contains a coiled polar filament between 170 and 180 µm long. Polar filaments in both this stage and in the myxospore stage (see picture above) rapidly shoot into the body of the host, creating an opening through which the sporoplasm can enter.









Sporoplasm stage
Upon contact with fish hosts and firing of the polar capsules, the sporoplasm contained within the central style of the triactinomyxon migrates into the epithelium or gut lining. Firstly, this sporoplasm undergoes mitosis to produce more amoeboid cells, which migrate into deeper tissue layers, in order to reach the cerebral cartilage.

Myxosporean stage
Myxospores, which develop from sporogonic cell stages inside fish hosts, are lenticular. They have a diameter of about 10 micrometers and are made of six cells. Two of these cells form polar capsules, two merge to form a binucleate sporoplasm, and two form protective valves. Myxospores are infective to oligochaetes, and are found among the remains of digested fish cartilage. They are often difficult to distinguish from related species because of morphological similarities across genera. Though M. cerebralis is the only myxosporean ever found in salmonid cartilage, other visually similar species may be present in the skin, nervous system, or muscle.

Life cycle
Myxobolus cerebralis has a two-host life-cycle involving a salmonid fish and a tubificid oligochaete. So far, the only worm known to be susceptible to M. cerebralis infection is Tubifex tubifex, though what scientists currently call T. tubifex may in fact be more than one species. First, myxospores are ingested by tubificid worms. In the gut lumen of the worm, the spores extrude their polar capsules and attach to the gut epithelium by polar filaments. The shell valves then open along the suture line and the binucleate germ cell penetrates between the intestinal epithelial cells of the worm. This cell multiplies, producing many amoeboid cells by an asexual cell fission process called merogony. As a result of the multiplication process, the intercellular space of the epithelial cells in more than 10 neighbouring worm segments may become infected.

Around 60–90 days post-infection, sexual cell stages of the parasite undergo sporogenesis, and develop into pansporocysts, each of which contains eight triactinomyxon-stage spores. These spores are released from the oligochaete anus into the water. Alternatively, a fish can become infected by eating an infected oligochaete. Infected tubificids can release triactinomyxons for at least 1 year.The triactinomyxon spores swim through the water to infect a salmonid through the skin. Penetration of the fish by these spores takes only a few seconds. Within five minutes, a sac of germ cells called a sporoplasm has entered the fish epidermis, and within a few hours, the sporoplasm splits into individual cells that will spread through the fish.

Within the fish, there are both intracellular and extracellular stages that reproduce in its cartilage by asexual endogeny, meaning that new cells grow from within old cells. The final stage within fish is the myxospore, which is formed by sporogony. They are released into the environment when the fish decomposes or is eaten. Some recent research indicates that some fish may expel viable myxospores while still alive.

Myxospores are extremely tough: "it was shown that Myxobolus cerebralis spores can tolerate freezing at ­-20°C for at least 3 months, aging in mud at 13°C for at least 5 months, and passage through the guts of northern pike Esox lucius or mallards Anas platyrhynchos without loss of infectivity" to worms. Triactinomyxons are much shorter lived, surviving 34 days or less, depending on temperature.









*Treatment:*
Some drugs such as furazolidone, furoxone, benomyl, fumagillin, proguanil and clamoxyquine have been shown to impede spore development, which reduces infection rates. For example, one study showed that feeding Fumagillin to _Oncorhynchus mykiss_ reduced the number of infected fish from between 73% and 100% to between 10% and 20%. Unfortunately, this treatment is considered unsuitable for wild trout populations, and no drug treatment has ever been shown to be effective in the studies required for United States Food and Drug Administration approval.

Rainbow trout deformed from Whirling Disease


----------



## Lupin

*Black Spot Disease (Uvulifer ambloplitis)*
*Symptoms:*
Clinically the fish have numerous black to brown spots up to 1 mm (dia) over the skin, gills and eyes. The spots contain a metacercaria surrounded by heavily pigmented fibrous connective tissue.

*Causes:*
Introduction of herons and kingfishers which are the definitive host, snails are the first intermediate host. Fish are the second intermediate host. 

Black Spot Disease is more common in ponds compared to the aquaria.

Life cycle:

• Adults found in intestine of kingfishers.
• Unembryonated eggs are shed in water -->> hatch in 3 weeks -->> miracidium emerges.
• Miracidium penetrates snail Helisoma trivolvis (ramshorn snail) -->> mother sporocyst -->> daughter sporocyst -->> furcocercous cercaria are released.
• Cercaria penetrates skin of host and transforms into neascus metacercaria, where there is a strong tissue reaction -->> black spot
• Fish then eaten by bird -->> metacercariae excysts -->> adult in intestine.

*Treatment:*
Frequent water changes are recommended.

Pathology
1. Strong tissue reaction due to mobilization of fibrocytes and melanocytes to create black spot.

2. If reaction is strong enough, total body fat of fish will be driven below 5%.

3. If fish enters winter in this condition, it will not survive because fish does not feed in winter and does not have enough fat reserves to over winter.

4. At least 50 cysts are necessary to cause mortality.

5. At least 10-20% of fish will die each winter.

6. Because of parasite overdispersion, 70-80% of the parasites the pond will also be eliminated in winter.


----------



## Lupin

*Diplostomosis (Diplostomum spathaceum)*
*Symptoms:*
Cataract, lesions on the gills, body surface and fins, (in newly-infected fish) petechia and exophthalmia, small white opacities in the lens, dark coloration and loss of condition

*Description:*
Very wide host range: recorded in more than 150 species of freshwater and brackish water species. Some of the economically important fish species in which the parasite has been recorded include: cod (_Gadus morhua_), flounder (_Platichthys flesus_), and salmonids of the genera Salmo, Oncorhynchus, and Coregonus.

The life cycle involves pulmonate snails as first intermediate hosts, fish as second intermediate hosts, and piscivorous birds as final intermediate hosts harbouring the adult worms.



Fish are infected with cercariae. Body length of cercariae is 160-260 µm and the bifurcated tail stem is as long as the body. The area around the mouth and the body is equipped with hooks and spines in a regular pattern. On penetration of the fish, the tail is shed. During its migratory route to the lens, the parasites gradually undergo further change. The established metacercariae are flattened, about 400 µm in length, and possess two suckers and an attachment organ (tribocytic organ).

Infection takes place in areas where the various hosts occur together, i.e. in fresh and brackish standing inshore water. Shedding of the cercariae is associated with a rise in water temperature and normally continues from late spring to early autumn.

On another note, this will not happen in the aquaria without other various hosts.

*Treatment:*
Praziquantel


----------



## Lupin

*Pop-eye*
*Synonyms:*
Exophthalmos

*Symptoms:*
Lethargy, bulging eyes associated with loss of vision

*Causes:*
Severe stress, various pathogens

*Treatment:*
Broad spectrum antibiotics

Determine your water parameters and perform frequent water changes to improve water quality. Pop-eye is a sign of a number of infections rather than a disease in its own right.


----------



## Lupin

*Camallanus cotti and Camallanus lacustris*
*Symptoms:*
Red worms protruding on the fish's anus, inflammation in the vent area, whitish slimy feces

*Causes:*
Camallanus worms can be found protruding out of the fish's anus. They are actually transparent but gained the reddish tint which is actually their victims' blood. Female camallanus worms are over a centimeter in length whereas males are about a third fraction of the females' size.

According to The Skeptical Artist website, most species of Camallanus and its close kin shed eggs, and their life cycle needs an intermediate host, often a copepod or perhaps a cladoceran (such as daphnia); their reproduction gets disrupted in the aquarium, though copepods are everywhere, especially in planted tanks. But C. cotti and the less-common C. lacustris are viviparous: their larvae develop within the adult female worm who sheds them into the water; several successive generations can infect aquarium fish.

The young worms are as likely to be eaten by a copepod as by another fish, but either way they get passed to the next fish host. In the severest cases maybe the best thing you can do is net out the sufferer, gently euthanise it, and concentrate on the other fishes that are infested but not so far gone. Don't try to net the fish and pull off the worms with a tweezer; they are deeply embedded and you'll just tear the intestine wall. Parasitic nematodes weaken the host; what kills it usually are secondary infections.

In retrospect, you may realize that the victim had been showing some inflammation in the vent area and might have been passing whitish, mucusy feces. Too often we let symptoms like these pass unnoticed.

In the wild most fish harbor some parasitic nematodes. Fish populations are diffuse enough that the chances of a nematode egg being successfully transfered are low, and besides, a healthy fish can usually live with the normal range of its familiar co-evolved parasites, just as many humans harbor Giardia without suffering significant ill effects. However, when fish are caught and transported to exporters, then flown from wholesaler to wholesaler, shipped to retailers and at last to hobbyists, they have been put through enormous stresses. To a fish with stress-impaired resistance, even a modestly benign and familiar parasite may become serious. How much more lethal, then, is an alien parasite that has not had time to "learn" not to damage its host.

Camallanus cotti was first described in Japan in 1927, but has been distributed throughout the world, largely from the fish farms of Singapore and Malaysia, especially after 1980.

*Treatment:*
Levamisole hydrochloride (effective as anti-worming agent), fenbendazole, fresh garlic extracts





Notice the worms protruding on the fish's anus.


----------



## Lupin

*Capillaria*
*Symptoms:*
Loss of weight/anorexia, slowing down of growth, malnutrition, whitish and stringy feces, dark coloration

*Causes:*
Fish can get them when they eat the eggs of the worms and even in contact with feces of infected individuals. Crustaceans and copepods serve as intermediate hosts and may be eaten by the fish in the wild thus infecting the fish itself as well.

*Treatment:*
Piperazine, mebendazole, albendazole, levamisole hydrochloride, trichlorfon

Another treatment by Drs. Foster and Smith recommended against nematodes
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/Product/Prod_Display.cfm?pcatid=4760&N=2004+113521

Capillaria egg


----------



## Lupin

*Swim Bladder Disorder*
*Symptoms:*
Limited signs of bloat though usually no physical damage is found, fish struggles to balance itself sometimes going “belly up” due to lack of proper buoyancy

*Causes:*
Often indigestion with goldfish, blood parrot cichlid and “balloon” strains becoming more vulnerable to the disorder rather than most fish species, bacterial infections, damaged swim bladder, the use of floating foods which when ingested allows entry of air to the digestive system, congenital or development causes, birth defect, sudden trauma from sudden changes in water conditions or failure to acclimatize the fish properly.

Causes can be difficult to determine although possible causes are often leaned on the use of floating foods, indigestion and damaged organs by assumption. It has long been argued that floating foods should never be used at all especially for goldfish. It is in the best interest of the safety of the fish that sinking foods be used instead of floating foods or try to squish the foods until they sink.

I’ve personally seen the crossbreed of the parrot cichlid and flowerhorn struggling to swim properly due to its balloon appearance. It will always be noted that balloon strains are rather deformed and should be avoided at all costs. Their vulnerability for this disorder renders them incapable to live a longer life span in comparison to the normal fish species.

*Treatment:*
Change of diet with foods containing high fiber content, fasting for several days or antibiotics. Unfortunately, there is no cure for such disorder although in some cases, the fish can recover depending on the cause of the disorder. Fish that suffer from this disorder due to sudden trauma from improper acclimatization usually will never recover at all. In this case, it is recommended to destroy the fish.


----------



## Lupin

*Constipation*
*Symptoms:*
Slightly large abdomen, no feces are excreted.

*Causes:*
Incorrect diet or overfeeding. What food are you feeding your fish? How many times do you feed your fish? How long does it take for the fish to consume all the food? It is recommended to minimize the food rations by once or twice a day for fish in their adult stage. A one day fasting per week will certainly compensate for the rest of the days of feeding them. It must be noted there are certain fish species that may eat the food but which is totally not appropriate for them.

*Treatment:*
Green peas are recommended as they serve as a laxative allowing the fish to excrete their wastes blocked inside their bodies. Always remove the shell and if intended to be fed on fish with small mouth, mash the peas to smaller pieces.

Another alternative is the use of half a level teaspoon magnesium sulfates (Epsom salts) per 4.5 liters. If the fish recovers, improve its diet and change feeding routine.


----------



## Lupin

*Air Bubble Disease*
*Symptoms:*
Clear small blisters under the skin (0.5-2 mm)

*Causes:*
Oversaturation of the water with gas

*Treatment:*
Aerate the water very well.


----------



## Lupin

*Patchy Disease*

*Patchy Disease*
*Symptoms:*
As this seems to affect hillstream loaches more than any other fish species, it must be noted that the affected hillstream loaches usually have abnormally pale patches around their body. They may lose appetite as the disease progresses. Rapid breathing is also noticeable.

*Causes:*
Introduction via unquarantined fish.

*Treatment:*
Maracyn I and Maracyn II-Follow dosage as instructed.


----------



## Lupin

*Goiter*
*Symptoms:*
Thyroid gland tumor develops in the throat area.

*Causes:*
Lack of iodine.

*Treatment:*
Iodized table salt-It can be argued that this type of salt is harmful to fish simply because of the presence of additives and anti-caking agents however there have been reports of the use of iodized table salts without any issues at all. The choice is yours whether you wish to use it or not.

Foods containing iodine-Feed the fish regularly with foods containing iodine. The tumor may recede as time progresses.

Mineral salts-In some places, water does not contain enough iodine. It is therefore advisable to add mineral salts especially when you use reverse-osmosis (RO) water to replenish the minerals lost preventing nutrient deficiency. This must be used regularly until the tumor recedes.









Picture retrieved from Sera guide by Dieter Untergasser for reference purposes.


----------



## Lupin

*Osmotic Shock*
*Symptoms:*
Detachment of mucous membrane, fins appear to have been blown off, internal diseases become the consequences, increased vulnerability to skin diseases, gill and fin rot.

*Causes:*
When fish is transferred from water with high conductivity (high salt content) to water with low conductivity without an intermediate phase for adaptation, they suffer from osmotic shock. The fine cartilage joints in the fin rays can burst due to the high osmotic pressure. The fins fall off in large pieces and the fins are eventually infected with fungus and other bacterial infections especially when the fish becomes extremely weakened.

*Treatment:*
This is more of a case of prevention rather than actual treatment. Measure the conductivity between the water where the fish is and the water where it is to be transferred. The addition of mineral salt to the one with higher conductivity level will help minimize the chances of osmotic shock. Give the fish time to recover from the upheaval. Then, proceed to lowering the conductivity level to the desired level by doing small water changes over several hours.









Picture retrieved from Sera guide by Dieter Untergasser for reference purposes.


----------



## Lupin

*Acidosis/Alkalosis*
*Symptoms:*
Slimy skin (milky and cloudy), bleeding sores, thick cloudy coatings on the eyes, brownish coating on the gills, fish may dart and jump around the aquarium, jerky movements.

*Causes:*
Acidosis: Very low pH and hardness levels usually associated with pH swings.

Alkalosis: Fluctuation of pH and hardness level. 

*Treatment:*
Acidosis: Check pH and carbonate hardness. Increase the pH and stabilize the carbonate hardness using baking soda, crushed corals, etc.

Alkalosis: Reduce the pH and hardness levels with the use of reverse-osmosis (RO) water and tannic acids by peat or driftwood.


----------



## Lupin

*Damaged/Pinched Nerves*
*Symptoms:*
Abnormally dark coloration in some parts of the body of the fish.

*Causes:*
Damaged nerves are a result from stress and shock a fish receives when it is transferred to a completely new environment without the proper acclimatization process set in place.

*Treatment:*
Let the fish recover in a quarantine tank. Stress coat may be added along with plenty of hiding places.









Picture retrieved from Sera guide by Dieter Untergasser for reference purposes.


----------



## Lupin

*Continuous darkening of the whole body*
*Symptoms:*
Title is self explanatory. Fish may gasp on the surface.

*Causes:*
Very poor water quality.

*Treatment:*
Increase tank maintenance regimen, cut down the number of fish in your aquarium, maximize filtration capacity.









Picture retrieved from Sera guide by Dieter Untergasser for reference purposes.


----------



## Lupin

*Acute poisoning*
*Symptoms:*
All fish or all of the same species die within several hours or one day, often with full color.

*Causes:*
Recall what you have done near the aquarium’s area. Have you sprayed pesticides, fungicide and other toxic chemicals? Have you use dose the aquarium heavily with copper?

*Treatment:*
Do plenty of water changes and use activated carbon. You may use the water conditioner at double dose to help bind the excess heavy metal contents. Keep a watch on your water parameters.


----------



## Lupin

*Constant gasping around the surface*
*Symptoms:*
Title is self-explanatory.

*Causes:*
Oxygen deficiency, excessive levels of carbon dioxide, gill flukes and other gill diseases.

*Treatment:*
Gill diseases-Please refer to the previous posts for gill diseases and their recommended treatments.

Oxygen deficiency/excessive levels of carbon dioxide-Carry out a very large water change or partial small water changes for several minutes and switch on all air pumps or ensure vigorous surface movements to diffuse the carbon dioxide out of the aquarium.


----------



## Lupin

*Insidious intoxication*
*Symptoms:*
Unnatural coloring, darkening, fish are easily startled especially when you knock on the glass.

*Causes:*
1. Decorative objects may be releasing toxins.
2. Excessive copper or chlorine levels.
3. Contamination of environmental toxins, disinfectants or detergents coming from the water pipes.
4. Compact substrate with anaerobic bacteria causing the release of hydrogen sulfides which are toxic to the fish.

*Treatment:*
1. Remove the suspected decorative objects and use the activated carbon.
2 and 3. Refer to the post regarding the *Acute poisoning*.
4. Disturb the substrate regularly and do plenty of water changes. Compact substrate is quite noticeable when bubbles appear as you disturb the substrate.


----------



## Lupin

The above freshwater and saltwater diseases including disorders and others posted have been compiled for your convenience. Below are the references from where all information of the freshwater and saltwater diseases has been obtained.

Bailey, Mary and Sandford, Gina, The Ultimate Encyclopedia of Aquarium Fish and Fish Care. Anness Publishing Limited Hermes House, 88-89 Blackfairs Road, London SE1 8HA

*Pandora’s Aquarium*
This site aims to improve its vast archives of diseases and photos. A lot of treatments are often suggested by this site. No web link, however, has been found. Please let me know what the web link is as the site was simply stored in my files for future reference.

*Sera guide: How to Keep Your Ornamental Fish Healthy*
Dieter Untergasser is the scientific consultant of the Sera company. The Sera guidebook was published along with his consultations, researches and experiments for the benefit of several aquarists most especially those who have patronized the Sera products for a long time.

http://www.nfkc.info/
A good website owned by the North Florida Koi Club. It contains details of diseases found mostly in the ponds.

http://www.members.optushome.com.au/chelmon/index.htm
A website “Home of the Rainbowfish” owned by Adrian Tappin which contains an excellent article regarding the _Mycobacteriosis_ disease afflicting several known rainbowfish species especially other species outside the _Melanotaenidae_ genus

http://edis.ifas.ufl.edu/FA041
A website under the ownership of the University of Florida. It has plenty of details on the diseases that surround the aquarium hobby.

http://www.fishdoc.co.uk/
This site contains vast details of diseases that surround the aquarium.

http://www.fishvet.com/
This site aims to provide more details of diseases as your reference tools.

http://www.reefs.org/
The website is a good resource when you consider keeping marine aquaria. Diseases that are found only in the marine environment can be found here.

http://www.koivet.com/
A good resource for articles.

http://www.vet.uga.edu/vpp/ivcvm/1999/anders/index.php
A site containing full details of the _Erythrodermatitis_ caused by bacteria of the _Aeromonas_ genus.

http://www.mass.gov/czm/wpfshlth.htm
One of the few sites very rich in details of fish diseases.

http://www.glfc.org/pubs/SpecialPubs/sp83_2/pdf/chap24.pdf
A site documented under the ownership of U.S. Department of the Interior Fish and Wildlife Services

http://homepage.ntlworld.com/duncan.griffiths/Fish leech.htm
An article with a very detailed explanation regarding the fish leech.

http://www.koicarp.net/
An excellent website containing mostly information and guidelines for pond care.

http://www.aquaworldnet.com/awmag/diseases.htm#ittiospo
An article containing several databases of various freshwater and saltwater diseases. It, however, lacks sufficient information on treatments against diseases.

http://en.wikipedia.org/
An ultimate website encyclopedia containing almost everything you need to know.

http://www.ices.dk/products/fiche/Disease/2006/Sheet no 53.pdf
A website run by Adobe Reader containing details of a few more unfamiliar diseases.

http://inkmkr.com/Fish/CamallanusTreatment/CamallanusTreatment.pdf
A website containing excellent information regarding the camallanus worms and their prevention and treatment.

http://www.skepticalaquarist.com/
A good website with very detailed explanations in regard to the diseases circulating the hobby.


----------



## Lupin

*Medicines*

**A word of warning:* *When using the meds, please do not mix them unless it is advisable. Mixing the meds can be dangerous to the fish. After using one med, use activated carbon in the filter to remove the med and you can use another. This will enable you to use another med without the risk of mixing them.

Furthermore, please do not use the medicines until you are sure of what you are doing. Consult a person with full knowledge in the hobby first before you proceed with the treatments.*

*Acriflavine*
*Ingredients:* acriflavine
*Diseases:* _Brooklynella hostilis_, Costia (_Ichtyhobodo necatrix_), Columnaris, Carp Pox, Fin Rot and other diseases related to bacterial infections
*Comments:* Acriflavine is found mainly as ingredient in several medications and is very effective in most bacterial infection cases.
*Warning:* You should wear gloves and protect all surfaces with plastic. It will stain the glass inside the aquarium meaning it is difficult to remove. All surfaces affected will need to do some serious cleaning which isn't easy. Use thick papertoweling or a rag when cleaning the whole inside as the acriflavine sticks.

A quarantine tank with bare bottom and sponge type filter is the best way to prepare for using it. Something that can be broken down and set back up easily after cleaning would be your best bet.

*Aquari-Sol*
*Diseases:* ich

*Aquarium Salt*-Freshwater
*Diseases:* ich
*Comments:* reduces stress especially nitrite poisoning, treats ich

On another note, this is not really necessary. Table salt is a cheaper alternative. There is no cause for concern with its iodine and anti-caking agents.

*Bettamax*
*Ingredients:* 250 mg capsule, Nitrofurazone, Methylene Blue, PVP, Vitamins, NaCl, Sulfas: Methazine, Diazine and Merazine
*Diseases:* Specific for bettas, guppies, and all fancy fin fish. Treats listlessness, poor appetite, splits and holes in fins and tail, poor colour, poor water quality, vitamin deficiency, bacterial infections, fungal infections

*Binox*
*Ingredients:* nitrofurazone, sodium chloride
*Diseases:* fungus, fin/tail/mouth rot, hemorrhage septicemia, swim bladder disorder, dropsy and cloudy eyes.

*BSB (Broad Spectrum Bactericide)* by The Aquarium Doctor
*Claims:* Very effective cure for fin rot, gill disease, fungus, ulcers, wounds and bacterial disorders in all fishes.

*Chloramine T*
*Diseases:* bacterial infections, costia, trichodina, chilodonella, ich, gyrodactylus, dactygyridae
*Comments:* For more information, please proceed to this site.

*Clout*
*Ingredients:* trichlorfon, malachite green, hydroxychloroquine

*Copper Sulfate*
*Diseases:* most protozoans, nemotodes, copepods, flukes
*Comments: * It must be noted it is very dangerous to use copper sulfate when treating your tank. A copper test kit is required at this rate when treating regardless of it being chelated or unchelated. It must match the type of copper being used, chelated or unchelated, if the test is incompatible with the type of copper being used, you won't get an accurate reading for that. It is best to treat in a hospital tank only as even small traces cannot be removed from the main tank easily.

Copper can harm and destroy all invertebrates and plants so think before you add it to your main community tank. This eventually leads to dire effects on the fish as well as other aquatic life.

*Cuprazin*
*Diseases:* Whitespot, Oodinium, Benedenia, Trichodina and fungal infections

*Dimilin*
*Ingredients:* purely dimilin available in liquid or powder form
*Diseases:* anchorworms (_Lernaea elegans_), fish lice, ergasilus

*Discomed*
*Ingredients:* 250mg capsules of Levamisole, NaCl, Piperazine, Magnesium sulfate and Neomycin Sulfate Activity
*Diseases:* Intestinal flagellates
*Comments:* This is another alternative to Levamisole hydrochloride which is an anti-worm agent.

*Epsom Salts*
*Ingredients:* pure _Magnesium sulfate_
*Diseases:* dropsy/bloat, intestinal flagellates

*Erythromycin*
*Diseases:* gram negative bacteria, intestinal flagellates, erythrodermatitis, hemorrhage septicemia
*Comments:* It was noted to be quite effective when the pH is neutral or slightly alkaline.

*Fenbendazole*
*Diseases:* roundworms, hookworms, whipworms, tapeworms
*Comments:* It is considered a very effective treatment against camallanus worms.

*Flubenol*
*Comments:* Available in UK only.

*Formalin*
*Diseases:* ich, external protozoans

*Formalite II*
*Ingredients:* Formaldehyde 15%, Copper and Nickel Sulfate
*Diseases:* ich, velvet disease, collapsed fins, white body blotches, marine ich (_Cryptocarion irritans_
*Comments:* Due to copper sulfate content, this should be used only in quarantine tanks. Copper traces can destroy invertebrates.

*Furacyn*
*Ingredients:* 100 mg capsules, Nitrofurazone Activity
*Diseases:*red areas and body streaks, peeling or white body slime, open ulcers, wasting away, bacterial infections, ammonia exposure, furunculosis, columnaris

*Furanase*
*Diseases:* mouth fungus, tail rot, cotton-wool disease, black molly disease

*Goldfix*
*Ingredients:* NaCl, sodium thiosulphate (chlorine treatment aka fixer), nitrofurazone, polyvinyl-pyrrolidone, triethylene glycol, acriflavine, potassium dichromate.

*Hex-A-Mit*
*Ingredients:* 250 mg capsule, Metronidazole Activity
*Diseases:* white dots or body velvet, holes in the head or sinus area, weight loss, not eating and wasting away, unexplained deaths which can be minimized, marine Ich or protozoans, fresh and marine protozoans

*Interpet Anti Internal Bacteria (Fish Health Treatment Number 9)*
*Ingredients:* Bronopol (522mg), Formaldehyde (900mg) and Benzalkonium Chloride (250mg)
*Comments:* All check out as being legitimate fish treatments pretty much, in fact for bacteria and parasites but would have to be considered as very aggressive and crude. It's a two part treatment and you must dose the second part after 4 days. Like all aggressive treatments using it with another treatment would be nuts. You don't do water changes during treatment (one week) so advise large change prior to dosing so as to not have high nitrates - this I think is pretty important in e.g. a fully stocked cichlid tank. After dosing and waiting out as per directions run carbon or do very large water changes over a couple of days.

It has no antibiotic agent. 

Does it work ? I don't know. I read up on the active ingredients and they scared me.lol I went with good old fashioned large daily changes for a week and my problem resolved. I would use only in cases where this has been tried and is not working, fish are dieing, and you don't have access to e.g. Maracyn/Maracyn 2.

On another issue, it does say on the box "harmful to aquatic organisms. may cause long term adverse effects in the aquatic environment"....

It does claim to be plant and bacterial filtration safe nonetheless. I can't see that it would be harmful to inverts as no copper.

Finally, I believe it is not really a specifically anti-bacterial treatment - the formaldehyde and Bronopol is also indicated for parasites.

Best way to use it IMO is buy it, read the box, show the fish the box, explain that if they don't get better then they're getting this stuff. It will terrify them back to health. 

*Interpet Liquisil General Tonic*
*Ingredients:* Bronopol, Copper, Formaldehyde, Silver Proteinate
*Extreme Caution:*
This is a medicine not advisable for use. Why? After a few research done by a fellow member, Bronopol which is one of its active ingredients has the potential to kill all livestocks and plants if not used properly. It is highly toxic even to the users. Copper is another matter and should not be used where invertebrates are concerned.

The silver proteinate is for staining purposes and can block out light which can kill most fungal developments.

*Jungle Fungus Eliminator (crystals)*
*Ingredients:* NaCl, Nitrofurazone, furazolidone, potassium dichromate.
*Diseases:* Columnaris, furunculosis, Costia, dropsy, fin and mouth rot, white film on eyes (usually cataracts and cloudy eyes), hemorrhage septicemia and swim bladder disorder
*Comments:* It is an effective treatment for fungal infections on bettas, however it can damage live plants.

*Jungle Ick Guard*
*Ingredients:* .20% triethylene glycol, victoria green, nitromersol, acriflavine
*Diseases:* treats Ich (white spot)

*Kanacyn*
*Ingredients:* 150 mg capsules, Kanamycin Sulfate, and NaCl
*Diseases:* full spectrum skin absorbing antibiotic, treats hemorrhage, red body patches, rotting fins and tail rot, protruding or loss of scales, furunculosis, bacterial infections, fungal infections, internal infections.

*Kordon Ich Attack*
*Diseases:* ich, other protozoans, dinoflagellates, and fungus 
More information can be found here

*Levamisole hydrochloride*
*Ingredients:* purely levamisole hydrochloride
*Diseases:* roundworms, lungworms, nematodes, nodular worms, hookworms, stomach worms

Not effective against flukes, flatworms and tapeworms as experimented by Chefkeith of Lpaches Online.
*Comments:* This is often used in cattles however it has proven itself effective in fish as well. It is used as a defense mechanism against parasites found among wild-caught fish particularly loaches. 

Levamisole hydrochloride has been found labelled in other names and is also found as an ingredient in some medications. It is light-sensitive and should be stored in a cool and dark place. It is worth noting that it is also found as Levasole.

*Life Bearer*
*Ingredients:* 0.0-dimehyl, 1-hydroxybenzol, 2-trichloromethyl phosphate
*Diseases:* flukes and fish lice

*Lufenuron*
*Diseases:* fish lice, anchorworm, ergasilus
*Claims:* Proven to be quite effective against parasites and is an active ingredients in flea dog sprays.

*Malachite Green*
*Diseases:* ich, fungus, saprolegnia
*Comments:* Heavy dosage can harm your plants and beneficial bacteria.

*Maracide*-freshwater
*Ingredients:* Tris (hydroxy-methyl) aminomethane, dibromohydroxymercurifluorescein, aniline green.
*Diseases:* Ich, Velvet, protozoan diseases, chilodonella (blueish-white film on fish) Trichodina (extra mucus and cloudiness of skin) and other external freshwater parasites

*Maracyn*
*Ingredients:* 200mg Erythromycin activity
*Diseases:* gram positive bacterial infections, fin and tail rot, popeye, body fungus

*Maracyn II*
*Ingredients:* 10 mg Minocycline
*Diseases:* gram negative bacterial infections, dropsy, hemorrhage septicemia, popeye, fin and tail rot.

*MarOxy*
*Diseases:* true fungal infections on fish and eggs and bacterial disease

*Melafix*
*Ingredients:* melaluca oil
*Diseases:* wounds and tattered fins, bruises
*Warning:* There were some situations where Melafix itself proved fatal on some fish species.

*Mercurochrome*
*Diseases:* fungus, carp pox
*Comments:* Mercurochrome is used to "paint" the fish's wounds or fungus infection.

*Methylene Blue*
*Diseases:* skin and gill flukes, velvet, fungus, ich, chilodonella, costia,
*Comments:* It is a strong medicine and should be dosed in half for scaleless fish. Artificial aeration is not necessary since it increases the breathing capacity of the fish so do not be surprised if you see a fish appearing to be breathing heavily.

*Metronidazole*
*Diseases:* Internal Parasites, Hexamita or Hole-in-the-Head Disease
*Comments:* This is effective in most cases against internal parasites which can be characterized by white stringy poo in the fish's anus. 

*Myxazin*
*Diseases:* fin rot, body rot, ulcers, sores and other bacterial infections, exophthalmus, cloudy eyes and mouth fungus.

*Neomycin*
*Ingredients:* 200 mg, Neomycin Sulfate
*Diseases:* internal swelling, open sores, body and fin rot, colour and weight loss, wasting away

*Nitrofura G*
*Ingredients:* 200mg capsule, Furazolidone, Methyblue, Potassium Dichromate
*Diseases:* red patches, fin and tail rot, goldfish disease, bacterial infections, furunculosis

*Nitrofurazone*
*Diseases:* cloudy eyes, eroding fins and tails, external bacterial infections, and minor abrasions and wounds
*Claims: (Source not noted)* Nitrofurazone is the antibiotic of choice for most bacterial problems. Nitrofurazone does not inhibit nitrifying bacteria, so fish may be treated in the display aquarium if necessary. An additional benefit of nitrofurazone is that it may be safely triple-dosed in difficult cases. Nitrofurazone will color the water yellow during treatment, but this color will quickly disappear after filtering through activated carbon. Dissolve nitrofurazone in aquarium water at 50 mgs per gallon every other day for seven days (four treatments) with a 25% water change between dosages. The level of medication in the aquarium will build up over the course of the treatments despite the water changes. Nitrofurazone may also be added to food at 6 mgs. Per 4 ounces (.05 mgs/gram) of food twice a day for nine days. If you find that nitrofurazone is ineffective against a particular for a bacterial problem; try a preparation of tetracycline according to its manufacturer's recommendations.
~Source unknown but extracted from Philippine Discus club by Jim Quarles.~

*Octozin*
*Diseases:* Hole in the head, seawater angelfish and clownfish disease, dropsy, marine ich 

*Organi-cure*
*DiseaseS:* oodinium, costia, tetrahymena, and saltwater ich (cryptocaryon)

*Paragon*
*Ingredients:* Dibromohydroxymercuriluorescein, Malachite Green
*Diseases:* ectoparasites
*Comments:* Do not use for discus.

*Paragon 2*
*Ingredients:* Metronidazole, Neomycin sulphate, Furazolidone, Naladixic acid & Sodium chloride 
*Diseases:* Bacterial and parasite infections

*Parazin*
*Diseases:* fish lice (Argulus), anchor worm (Lernea), gill maggots (Ergasilus) 
*Comments:* Parazin is safe with fish, plants and filtration. Before use: Read instructions carefully. Switch off u.v. sterilisers and remove carbon and/or ammonia removers. Replace after 10 days.

*Penicillin*
*Ingredients:* Potassium Penicillin Activity
*Diseases:* General anti-fungal anti-bacterial, treats fin and tail rot, protruding or cloudy eyes, mouth sores, white cottony patches, bacterial infections (both gram-positive and gram-negative), popeye, gill disease, fungal infections

*Pimafix*
*Ingredients:* Pimenta racemosa
*Diseases:* wounds, fungus, other stubborn diseases
*Comments:* This tonic has been known to be quite effective when combined with Melafix. It is safe for use in reef tanks and scaleless fish.

*Pipazine*
*Ingredients:* 250 mg capsule, Pipazene Citrate
*Diseases:* Use when introducing new fish, contaminated food, Parasites, capillaria and parasites in food

*Potassium Permanganate*
*Diseases:* chilodonella, tetrahymena, trichodina, gill flukes, anchorworms
*Claims:* A 2 mg/L treatment is usually effective for ponds with relatively clear water. Potassium permanganate reacts with organic matter and becomes neutralized and unavailable to treat the target parasite. The greater the amount of organic matter in a pond, the more potassium permanganate required to achieve the desired chemical concentration. Therefore, a pond with moderate to heavy algal blooms will require a higher treatment rate to neutralize the organic matter in the pond and still achieve the desired concentration of 2 mg/L. 

One popular method of treatment is to begin with an application of 2 mg/L potassium permanganate. If the pond remains pink to purple in color for 8--12 hours, then an effective treatment is assumed to have occurred, and no additional chemical is required. However, if within a 12-hour period, the pond turns brown, then an additional 1--2 mg/L treatment is required, depending on how quickly the pond turned brown. It is recommended that treatment begin in the morning so that the pond can be watched for the next 8- to 12-hour period, and any color change can be easily detected.

*Praziquantel*
*Diseases:* flukes, tapeworms, intestinal flagellates
*Comments:* It is not effective against camallanus worms.

*Protozin* 
*Diseases:* ich, fungus, neon tetra disease, velvet, costia, trichodina
*Comments:* Do not use when rays or momyrids are present.

*Quinslex*
*Ingredients:* 250 mg Quinine Activity
*Diseases:* Ich, white body blotches, parasites, brooklynella, cryptocaryon

*Romet*
*Ingredients:* sulfadimethoxine and ormetoprim
*Diseases:* erythrodermatitis, _Edwardsiella ictaluri_ infections, _Aeromonas_ infections, 
*Comments:* Another product approved for use on food fish by FDA.

*Sera Bakto Tabs*
*Diseases:* Dropsy
*Comments:* Please carry out treatment once any of the dropsy symptoms (protruding scales, bloated abdomen and pop eyes) appear.

*Sera Baktopur*
*Ingredients:* acriflavine, methylene blue, phenylglycol, aqua purificata ad
*Diseases:* septicemia, dropsy, fungus, columnaris, fin rot, mouth rot
*Comments:* It is best to use it only in the quarantine tank as it can harm the beneficial bacteria. This can be ineffective once the fish has reach the final stages of dropsy or if the scales are already pineconing or protruding.

*Sera Baktopur Direct*
*Diseases:* serious bacterial infections, septicemia, dropsy
*Comments:* This is a very effective medicine and may harm your biological filtration. So when treating, try to treat the fish in a hospital tank.

*Sera Costapur*
*Diseases:* Ich, Costia, Chilodonella, Trichodina

*Sera Cyprinopur*
*Ingredients:* dihydroxybenzol, ethanol
*Diseases:* external parasites, spring virosis
*Comments:* This medicine is sold in bulk as it is designed for ponds, however it can be used in the aquarium to treat diseases and external parasites like camallanus, anchorworms, fish leech and fish lice.

*Sera Mycopur*
*Diseases:* fungus (Saprolegnia) and skin and gill flukes 

*Sera Omnipur*
*Diseases:* Bacterial infections, fin rot, fungal infections (Saprolegnia, Achlya), skin slime (Costia, Chilodonella), Trichodina, Oodinium, gill and skin flukes (Dactylogyrus or Gyrodactylus), skin injuries and wounds.

*Sera Oodinopur A*
*Ingredients:* Copper sulfate
*Diseases:* freshwater and saltwater Oodinium
*Comments:* It's best not to use it in a tank containing invertebrates. For saltwater, when using this med, please switch off protein skimmers and ozonizers.

*Spectrogram*
*Ingredients:* 150 mg capsule, Kanamycin Sulfate, Nitrofurazone activity
*Diseases:* bloated abdomen, red patches, hemorrhages, white body slime, dropsy, bacterial infections, furunculosis, columnaris, fungus

*Sterazin*
*Diseases:* gill and body parasites, round worms, thread worms, intestinal worms
*Comments:* Do not use when crustaceans, echinoderms, rays, seawater sharks, pirahna, sturgeon or sterlets and related species are present. In these instances use Waterlife PARAGON. 

*Super Sulfa*
*Ingredients:* 150 mg capsule, Sulfamethazine, Sulfathiazole, Sulfadiazine, Sulfamerazine, Sodium Lauryl Sulfate
*Diseases:* wide spectrum anti-fungal, anti-bacterial, treats cottony patches, fin and tail rot, white body and fin patches, fungal infections, molly disease, columnaris

*Super Velvet Plus*
*Ingredients:* Acriflavine and sodium chloride
*Diseases:* Velvet Specific, treats Velvet, body shimmy, collapsed fins, white patches on fish, body fungus.

*Terramycin*
*Ingredients:* Oxytetracycline
*Diseases:* erythrodermatitis, enteric red mouth (_Yersinia ruckeri_), aeromonas and pseudomonas infection among catfish
*Comments:* This has been approved for use on food catfish such as channel catfish by the FDA.

*Tetracycline*
*Ingredients:* 250 mg capsule of Tetracycline Hydrochloride activity
*Diseases:* antibiotic, treats ulcers and open soars, frayed fins, mouth and body sores, abdominal bloat, red patches, bacterial infections, livebearer disease, fungal infections, dropsy, furunculosis

*Trichlorfon (Masoten)*
*Diseases:* monogenean flukes, Gyrodactylus (skin fluke) and Dactylogyrus (gill fluke), as well as leeches and crustacean ectoparasites. Argulus (fish lice) and Lernaea (anchor worm), Trichodina spp. Ergasilus spp
*Claims:* It is *not* a recommended drug as it has proven itself harmful for human and animal use. It is available under its trade name Bayer Masoten, Metriphonate or Dylox and pet store medicines such as Dylox and Life-bearer (all information mentioned above) and has been banned in many countries. 

*Vitamix Plus*
*Ingredients:* Vitamins, A, B6, B12, C, D, E, Thiamine, Niacin, Riboflavin, Phytosterois, Minerals, Amino Acids and Preservatives
*Diseases:* prevention of Avitaminosis, loss of colour, listlessness, poor diet, dietary stress, poor growth


----------

